# I Have Received a Call and Have Accepted



## Backwoods Presbyterian

To my PB Brothers and Sisters,

Just a small announcement and praise to let you know that I have been called to be the Pastor of Harvest Reformed Church, RCUS in Minot, ND. 

I have Classis exams the first week of March and upon my successful passing of these exams will begin in Minot the 5th of April. 

Blessings,


Link to Announcement


----------



## Jon Peters

Congratulations!


----------



## SolaScriptura

Benjamin,

I have a dear friend who pastors in Minot. He is currently doing a DMin at RTS Charlotte. He is a hair breadth away from joining the PCA... he's already given his current denomination notice that he no longer affirms without reservation their statement of faith. 

Please contact me and I'll give you his info. He is truly a great guy.


----------



## Pilgrim72

Congrats!!!


----------



## LawrenceU

Congratulations.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Congrats all around


----------



## Marrow Man




----------



## Seb

Congratulations to you Benjamin, bundle up and stay warm.


----------



## Prufrock

That is some exciting news. But take a coat: it's cold there...

Praise God that he has brought you this far and prepared you for such a great work, and has made you willing to do it.


----------



## Kevin

God bless.


----------



## PresbyDane

A very big CONGRATULATIONS  and Gods blessings


----------



## AThornquist

Great  Congrats, brother.


----------



## SemperEruditio

Congrats!


----------



## Wannabee

Congratulations! May God do a mighty work in Minot.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Yay!


----------



## TimV

How wonderful!


----------



## VictorBravo

TimV said:


> How wonderful!


 Praise God and may he protect and guide you.

BTW, North Dakota is a pretty decent place. I like it better than about 47 other states.


----------



## rescuedbyLove

Wow--Conrats! Praise the Lord! May He continue to enable you to serve Him faithfully.


----------



## Guido's Brother

Let me add my congratulations as well! May God give you a long and fruitful ministry in Minot.


----------



## Theogenes

On behalf of the consistory and congregation of Harvest Reformed Church, Minot, ND, I want to thank God for using the PB as the means by which we connected with Benjamin in this matter of calling him to be our pastor. I believe God has blessed this man and will use him mightily in Minot. May God use him to gather in part of His harvest here in ND. 
I'm also very thankful that Benjamin is not afraid of winter and on his visit here, God providentially gave him a taste of a true ND winter with record breaking below zero temperatures and a blizzard and that did not deter him from accepting the call.
Please pray for Benjamin in his preparation for his licensure exam and his move to Minot.

-----Added 1/15/2009 at 03:21:30 EST-----



SolaScriptura said:


> Benjamin,
> 
> I have a dear friend who pastors in Minot. He is currently doing a DMin at RTS Charlotte. He is a hair breadth away from joining the PCA... he's already given his current denomination notice that he no longer affirms without reservation their statement of faith.
> 
> Please contact me and I'll give you his info. He is truly a great guy.



Ben,
What church does your friend pastor?
Jim


----------



## ADKing

Wonderful news brother. I will continue praying for you through your exams. Please keep us updated. May God bless your ministry there!


----------



## davidsuggs

Congratulations! I go hunting up in ND about once every two years or so. If we end up anywhere near that area I will be sure to come visit!


----------



## BJClark

Wonderful news!!

And will be praying..


----------



## mvdm

Blessings on your ministry there, Benjamin. 

Perhaps they will come to desire to hear your preaching twice on Sunday?


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Congratulations! Harvest is a lucky church to have you as their pastor. Lane Keister will have another Reformed pastor to help represent the PB in North Dakota.


----------



## nicnap

Congrats and praise the Lord! Blessings, brother.


----------



## Dearly Bought

Congratulations!


----------



## shackleton

Wow! Congrats. I know you will do well.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

Congratulations.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Great news! May you be a blessing to the Lord's people there and be blessed in return!


----------



## Anton Bruckner

Congrats. This really must be a calling. I checked out Minot on google map and the place is near Canada. Yikes. I even checked out the avg temperature and began shivering in a 80 degrees heated office.

Will definitely be praying for you Benjamin.


----------



## Theognome

Sounds like Minot got the best! Woot!

Theognome


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist




----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

May God bless you and your congregation!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

May the Lord bless your Pastorate. May His Gospel spread by your preaching. May the Saints be sanctified in the Truth. May you be protected from the assault of the evil one.


----------



## SolaGratia

Congrats and Welcome to the RCUS.


----------



## Grymir

Congrats and Mega-Dittos!!!

Looks like a nice Church!!


----------



## ManleyBeasley

Glory to God and congrats brother!


----------



## Herald

Wonderful news. May the Lord bless you.


----------



## DMcFadden

What wonderful news, Benjamin!!!

Is Minot much colder than the 87 degrees we will be having in San Gabriel (CA) today? 

The Lord must distribute grace in inverse proportion to temperature.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell

May the Lord bless your ministry, dear sir.


----------



## OPC'n




----------



## Ivan

Wonderful, Benjamin! Great news!! God bless your ministry.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Thanks for the kind words, I almost have everyone thanked... Have to wait till it loads back up.


----------



## ServantofGod

Congratulations! The Lord has called you, and He will surely bless you and make you a blessing to His people.



P.S. Don't forget the Steelers!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Oh, do not worry that will be the first thing I forget. Cleveland Browns fan here...


----------



## ServantofGod

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Oh, do not worry that will be the first thing I forget. Cleveland Browns fan here...



 

Well, as difficult as that is for me to hear, I still will pray for the Lord's blessing on you and your ministry(but NOT your team).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Well I think it is fairly obvious that the Browns are sons of Cain when it comes to the "blessing" department.


----------

